# Resources on the Necessity of Joining the Visible Church



## N. Eshelman (Mar 31, 2011)

What do you recommend for the necessity of joining yourself with a local church? 
We live in an individualistic age and to many people (that I come into contact with), the idea of joining the church is outdated. 

What books, articles, mp3s, videos, etc. have you all found to be helpful? 

Always thankful!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Mar 31, 2011)

The Church of God as an Essential Element of the Gospel by Stuart Robinson.

Available on the OPC Publications page for only $10 (free shipping).


I'm recommending this book because, as a former fundamentalist, I once lacked a biblical understanding of Ecclesiology; this book helped me to understand the role of the visible church in God's eternal plan of salvation.
P.S. I had been a member of the visible church ever since I was a child but, in the past, I often questioned whether it was necessary at all.


----------



## jason d (Mar 31, 2011)

Sermon (MP3) and more resources here when we were teaching it to our church:
The Doctrine of Church Membership | Sovereign Joy Community Church


----------



## Puritan Scot (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazon.com: Church Membership in the Bible (9781870855648): Peter Masters: Books
Amazon.com: Christian Fellowship; Or, the Church Member's Guide (9780217812085): John Angell James: Books


----------



## discipulo (Mar 31, 2011)

Pastor Shaun Bryant - Grace Church, OPC has a very well made PDF chart on the Biblical warrant of church membership.

first link - The Church, Part 5 - Church Membership - opens as a PDF 

Grace Church Modesto - Search


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 31, 2011)

Nathan, in the Soli Deo Gloria paperback from awhile back entitled "Onward, Christian Soldiers: Protestants Affirm the Church," there's a chapter called "Blest Be the Tie that Binds" which is on the importance and necessity of church membership. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Berean (Mar 31, 2011)

Per Dr. Kistler's post, "Ten Biblical reasons to be part of a local church"

www.covenantchristian.org/bird/Bible/reasonstobelongtoachurch.pdf


----------



## Poimen (Mar 31, 2011)

I wrote a paper about the necessity of church membership. You are welcome to it if you like. 

The Necessity of Church Membership


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2011)

The Evil, Nature and Danger of Schism | Naphtali Press

Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part One | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Two | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Three | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Four | Naphtali Press

John MacPherson – Unity of the Church: The Sin of Schism | Naphtali Press


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2011)

The Evil, Nature and Danger of Schism | Naphtali Press

Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part One | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Two | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Three | Naphtali Press
Rutherfurd Against Separatism: Part Four | Naphtali Press

John MacPherson – Unity of the Church: The Sin of Schism | Naphtali Press


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 31, 2011)

Bound to join, by Prof. D. Engelsma.

Reformed Free Publishing Association

For a review:

Bound to Join Review


----------

